# Understanding the opposition's perspective (True Devil's Advocate)



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

*This thread is part of the "Coming Civil War" group of threads.
Please see the Primer/Premise thread --> HERE <-- for context and links to other related topics.*

_"If you know the enemy and know yourself, you need not fear the result of a hundred battles. If you know yourself but not the enemy, for every victory gained you will also suffer a defeat. If you know neither the enemy nor yourself, you will succumb in every battle."_ - Sun Tzu, The Art of War

It doesn't matter if you can't bear the thought of your opponent's stated position.
If you fail to understand his perspective, you're screwed. Best to avoid the fight entirely.
But if the fight is coming, and you get no say in avoiding it, you better focus on why it's coming, and what is driving it.

Why are there hundreds of American citizens in the street night after night burning down buildings, stealing goods, vandalizing cars, attacking passersby, and openly calling for the abolition of police and our capitalist economy?
Contrary to the simple answer, no, they are not just spoiled brats who want free stuff, and were never spanked as a child.
Such a view does not discredit them. It undermines the observer's perspective. It blinds one to the truth.
Don't misunderstand... some certainly are exactly that. But not most. Writing off the many because of the few is dangerous.

"Why" is the most powerful tool at our disposal.
Why do they riot? Why do they hate the police? Why do they believe the media narrative? Why do they ignore provable facts? Why do they risk bodily harm for their cause?
And the one stuck in my head the most... why do they keep coming back EVERY. SINGLE. NIGHT?

To say they are tenacious is an understatement. The fervor, the hate, the aggression, the violence, the creativity, the drone-like chanting, the funding, the support, the audacity.
Objectively speaking, it's a remarkable combination. When harnessed, it can achieve astounding things.

What is the root of it all?
Trump? HA! No... He's just a personification of the thing they hate. If he died tomorrow, they wouldn't miss a beat. There would be another target to focus on.
What then? Fame? Success? Money? *POWER*???
I think that's it. They seek power. They want it stripped from those who have it, and given to those who don't. Any means necessary, everything is justified. The cause is righteous, therefore the methods are righteous. They feel, with every fiber, that they are doing the RIGHT thing. They are doing what must be done to free the oppressed from the hands of the oppressor. When you encounter this origination of an ideology, you cannot simply convince them that they are wrong, or misguided. Case in point, look at your own convictions. Could anyone convince you that you are wrong by mere words?

As C.S. Lewis wrote, _"Of all tyrannies, a tyranny sincerely exercised for the good of its victims may be the most oppressive. It would be better to live under robber barons than under omnipotent moral busybodies. The robber baron's cruelty may sometimes sleep, his cupidity may at some point be satiated; but those who torment us for our own good will torment us without end for they do so with the approval of their own conscience. They may be more likely to go to Heaven yet at the same time likelier to make a Hell of earth. This very kindness stings with intolerable insult. To be "cured" against one's will and cured of states which we may not regard as disease is to be put on a level of those who have not yet reached the age of reason or those who never will; to be classed with infants, imbeciles, and domestic animals."_

Do you believe they are driven by other motives?
What do their masters/benefactors want?


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Kauboy said:


> *
> They want it stripped from those who have it, and given to those who don't. Any means necessary, everything is justified. The cause is righteous, therefore the methods are righteous. They feel, with every fiber, that they are doing the RIGHT thing. *


*

This is the truth of what we face in a nutshell. Please notice that every argument made by the left is NOT one of reason... with underlying principals and premises... but one of moral outrage. A flawed moral premise is offered constantly at high decibels. The left courts and attracts the histrionic personality... those who utilize emotion as if a cognitive faculty. Human nature being as it is, there are a GREAT many petulant, willfully failed lives even in a paradigm such as ours... a paradigm of opportunity for success unknown before in human history. The weak hordes are coming to supplant the strong. The virtuous are under attack from the those infested with vice. Whatever you might think of Ayn Rand, she was correct in this assessment: the worst crime against humanity is "hating the good for being good". Wishing they fail. Hoping to bring them down. And to feed, unearned, upon their carcasses.*


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

This seems like the best sub-topic to bring up a focus that the SJW anti-Trump types are considering.

From a few documents I've found that are being distributed across the web to these folks, they mention various forms of "mapping".
They mention "Power Maps" of people of influence that might help or hurt their cause. They mention "Physical Maps" of geographical or infrastructural areas where focus could be given to hold key points of interest.
They mention the Southern Poverty Law Center's "Hate Map" of places where incidents have occurred with the SPLC considers "hate crimes".

Well, now there is a new one, and it's much more sinister.
Using publicly available data from the Federal Election Commission, someone has taken it upon themselves to map out all Trump donors from 2016 across the United States.
I can't vouch for the security of the site, or if it could be a bad one to visit. I have my doubts that it would do anything malicious since its intent is to provide bad actors with home addresses of Trump supporters.
If you want to see if you're on the map, check out https://donaldtrump.watch/.
Their description of the site is "*Americans That Give Money to Support a Racist*".

What's odd about it isn't the fact that they know names and donation amounts. Like I said, that's public information. No... what's odd about it is that the FEC *doesn't* disclose address information in their public information. Where did this address information come from?

This can be nothing other than a target map. They want bad actors to know who supported Trump, and where they live. There is only one reason for this.
If you're in a heavily right-leaning area, you probably have nothing to worry about.
But if you're in one of those liberal hell-holes, and your home address is pinned on this map, heaven help you.

It's coming folks, and plans are already being drawn up.
BE READY!


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

IMO only...

This has been in the works for many, many years. It has been orchestrated by nefarious world and local players.

If you start in kindergarten planting the seed that America is bad...keep that thought going through all grades...ramp it up until it reaches a fever pitch in college.

It started long enough ago that even the teachers believe what they are teaching is right.

There are many tentacles to all this to bring down my country. It's like a big Jenga game.

As Mr. Lincoln said...*."A house divided against itself, cannot stand."*


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

This has always been about power and I agree with @Kauboy , it has absolutely nothing to do with Trump. This has been in the making for decades and can look no further then our schools to see where this battle was begun and lost.

Do I underestimate the Marxists? No, they are winning.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

It's also my opinion that some are joining in because they are bored...feels like a cool thing to do...they become part of a group they have never belonged to before...a feeling of belonging.

And oh yes...a great excuse to loot and destroy things. It's fun.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The left wants Marxist socialism. They want a China form of control over the people,property and all production. No form of decent can be allowed. Two options if you disagree with them reeducation, if that fails death.


----------

